# Working at Sephora???



## Penguina1984 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi guys,

I am not sure where this thread is supposed to be, but I was wondering if anyone could tell me about getting a job at Sephora. Is it hard to get hired? What are the requirements? How much is the pay??? (you don't have to answers this one)

Also, What kind of person do you thing they are looking for? 
I was thinking about applying, as I would really like to work there. I'd love to work at MAC but I don't think I'd get hired. 

Any info. is appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## user3 (Apr 4, 2006)

For General Sales or to be an MA for them?


----------



## Penguina1984 (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_For General Sales or to be an MA for them?_

 
Hi Nessa: What is the difference? I am good at selling, and I am pretty good with makeup- but I am definately not anywhere near as good as a pro. Do they generally have more General Sales people or MAs?


----------

